# where should i get my cockatiel from?



## andrea.b (Jul 26, 2014)

Hello,

So I'm about to get my very first cockatiel. I have a few options for where I can get it from. One option is to get it from a pet store.

Some information first about what I'm looking for:
Im looking for a hand-fed cockatiel (this is pretty important to me because Im hoping that he will enjoy cuddling and being held)
Also Id prefer that he is a male and under 2 years old. 

The pet store I have in mind is pretty nice and the birds seemed healthy and happy. The staff were knowledgable and some had birds of their own. 
They told me that most of the cockatiels they sell are hand fed and that they are often taken out of the cage and handled. They also said they know the gender of the birds. The birds were supplied to them by a place called Fish and Birds. I tried looking up the place but it doesn't have a website. 

Im worried because its possible that this "Fish and Birds" place is not good. I dont want to support a place that is mistreating birds or breeding birds with health/ behaviour problems. The bird I buy may have been abused or neglected before coming to the pet shop. Also how can I trust that these birds were actually hand fed?

I would really appreciate hearing your opinions, experiences, and any knowledge you have on the subject. 

Thanks! :grey tiel:


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

I understand how you feel.

I got my first tiel from a pet shop. She was supposedly hand fed, but had been in the cage alone for more than a month. When I got her home, she wouldn't let me handle her. She is still (nine moths later) very standoffish.

When I got my second, I went to a specialty bird store. They have weaning babies in a plastic bin and one is able to handle them. I tried getting different ones on my finger. When I got Silver on my finger, he stepped up readily, and he stayed. I brought him close to my face, and he was just so calm, looking at me. So, he is the one I got.

I think it's a big plus if you can handle the bird before making up your mind. Don't be in a rush, and find one that seems to have the right temperament.


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

Can you try craigslist? That is where I found my local breeder and he is amazing, handfed babies of the most beautiful colors! Also, pet store birds aren't bad...some may have been hand fed by their breeders, but once they go into the pet store, they may have less handling. Sometimes it takes work, but it is always worth it...i have tamed several birds and always get compliments on how amazing and friendly they are. A lot of local pet stores just get their birds from nearby breeders, so having no website doesn't always mean shady business practices. Anyways I agree with the person above me ... if you can handle before you buy, that is great!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it would be best if you could see where the babies were raised and if you could examine the parents. It would allow you to see if the babies were raised in hygienic conditions, if they were raised in a family home or a large breeding facility, etc. 

I also agree that you should handle the baby before deciding.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I always recommend adoption, because that's how I got Beaker, from an ad in the newspaper.

_But_... if you can't adopt, I say find a good breeder who offers handfed chicks. Baby cockatiels are super trusting and easier to work with. But if the breeder offers them to you to finish handfeeding, don't do it. You would need to get one weaned beforehand. 

Good for you for asking. I hope you find the perfect tiel for you


----------



## andrea.b (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for your replies! That was really helpful!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Andrea, our first tiel Joe we got from our neighbour, she was an elderly lady in her 90ies, she found him dumped in front of an OP shop and rescued him. When she got sick we looked after Joe, so it happened that she asked us if we like to keep him, so we did, We don't want to miss him, we don't know his age but he came a long way from being afraid of handling him to stepping up and talking, giving kisses, snuggling a bit but WE cannot touch him as giving scritches.
Our 2nd tiel a girl, named Joelle we got from our friends who breed cockatiels, so we knew that this little one is healthy and friendly, we can scritch her. We got her for Joe not to be a single little man, 

Amd then we got Tilly, our IRN girl, also from an elderly lady who wasn't able to handle her anymore ....
So you see, btw, 2 "rescue" birds and one bought one


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I got Mimi off of craigslist and she's fabulous. So definitely a place to check for breeders is there. You can get a bird that is not suitable from anywhere though. It's up to you to make sure you are careful with where the bird is coming from. I would start with trusted breeders, even if you have to drive a bit. A good bird is worth a long drive! A bird specialty shop is another good option. One bird I got was from a avian pet store and the bird was handfed. But she was kept in a cage most of the time for a good year after being weaned. She is nice but is definitely somewhat indifferent and skittish. Make sure that whomever you get the bird from has handled the bird a lot. You don't want to pick one that has just been sitting around locked up. It doesn't really help them to accept humans as flock members.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm sorry Hellena, but did you really just say "a bird that is not suitable"? Really?


----------



## thalaron (Jan 5, 2014)

*new tiel*

I got my Poppy off of craigslist, and she is the sweetest thing ever. 
Two weeks ago I got another female tiel from a breeder... I did that because I want to put Poppy and Zoe together after Zoe's quarantine is over. Why did I get Zoe from a breeder? I tried craigslist again, but it seems that people will say anything about age, sex, or health just to "get rid of it". The one person told me they were females, but then I saw their other add on a different site saying that they were in fact unsexed. I ran into this several times.

Kijiji.com, oodle.com, hoobly.com, birdbreeders.com, and of course petfinder all have places to find a tiel. BUT if you already have your heart set on the one at the pet store, and you can see she is healthy, active, and friendly, then I would go with that one!


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

My boy is from a pet store  He was definitely hand fed and cared for well, cause he's an absolute sweetheart. It does feel kind of crappy giving your money to a large corporation that mills out animals like that - but they really make little to no profit on the sale of live animals when everything is said and done. Where they really get you is on cages, toys, etc. which have massive amounts of markup on them.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

I would try looking to odopt one


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I would say a bird is never unsuitable -- it is the "owner" that is or is not suitable for the bird.

To the OP: don't know how it is in your area, but where I am there is a surplus of cockatiels. They are an overbred species, and many end up unwanted in shelters or on Craigslist. For that reason, I would recommend adopting. All of mine were adopted from Craigslist and I couldn't ask for more lovable birds. I would only go to a breeder for an animal if I cannot find any as rehomes, but that is just my preference. If you do decide to go through a breeder, at least make sure it's an ethical/responsible one who seems to care what kind of home the babies go to, and treats the breeder birds well. The problem with buying from pet stores is that you don't get to meet the breeder yourself, and get a feel for what they are like and what conditions they keep the birds in. And to me, a reputable breeder would not sell to a pet store, because they would have no idea where their babies were going. I would consider a pet store a last resort if there is nowhere else to get a bird (which is not usually the case).

That being said, all birds deserve a good home, and it isn't their fault how/why/where they end up for sale/adoption. I just prefer not to support bad breeders, and I advocate for rescue or adoption whenever possible.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Tequilagirl said:


> I'm sorry Hellena, but did you really just say "a bird that is not suitable"? Really?


Yes, I did just say "not suitable", because some birds are not suitable for everyone. Just like some dogs aren't and some cats aren't, and some breeders of animals aren't, etc....
It's very important to make sure you get the right match for you, some personalities in potential pets are not suitable to all individuals which affects the harmony in an owner/pet relationship. Taking the time to pick the right breeder and potential feathered friend will make sure you find the right match for you and the bird. It wasn't meant as an insult. As moonchild stated above owners are the unsuitable ones, and that is true too. But I really think it can go both ways.


----------



## Jellie (Mar 30, 2014)

Luma was originally owned by a breeder but then was sold to the pet shop I brought her from since she didn't get on the the male. I think I've been lucky since everything the owner has told me about Luma has so far been true (she was definitely handled, a year old, no health issues, etc).


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Very important is just a matter of opinion. I worked every day with the flightiest, most terrified bird and he took only 3 months to come out of his shell and start trusting and asking for scritches. Obviously there are other people less interested on working with their companions and just keep discarding birds until they finally end up with what they consider "suitable".

I can assure you my bird wasn't hand fed and he's the sweetest and friendliest bird I could ever wish for, and it also took work to establish the relationship, love, patience and respect. There was none of that grounding the bird to force him to bond or anything like that. 

For me, the most important thing is, if the love for your companion is going to be conditional, if you feel you don't have the patience, if you aren't committing yourself to do everything in your power to give your bird the best life you can afford until the day he flies over to rainbow bridge, honestly, get a puppy, because no matter where the bird comes from he will turn into what you didn't want him to be without constant work and interaction, and then they get into the rehoming treadmill, and that is the real tragedy.


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Getting a new baby*

Hi.
I to agree with some of these folks when it comes to selecting a bird. When I went to pick my Pearl Pied baby up, the wife's breeder had him step up. Then when she handed (him) to me he jumped off fright away. That should of been a sign, but he/she was so gorgeous that I didn't care. She was handled while being weaned, but not after that. I got her @ 8wks. Then I listened to the breeder who told me to take her out of the cage every hr, hold her to my chest, coo to her and pet her head. That was soooo wrong. It took a long time before she would come near me after that. Eventually she would get on my arm, but never a finger.
Her personality left a lot to be desired too even tho I loved her.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

foxylady29 said:


> Hi.
> I to agree with some of these folks when it comes to selecting a bird. When I went to pick my Pearl Pied baby up, the wife's breeder had him step up. Then when she handed (him) to me he jumped off fright away. That should of been a sign, but he/she was so gorgeous that I didn't care. She was handled while being weaned, but not after that. I got her @ 8wks. Then I listened to the breeder who told me to take her out of the cage every hr, hold her to my chest, coo to her and pet her head. That was soooo wrong. It took a long time before she would come near me after that. Eventually she would get on my arm, but never a finger.
> Her personality left a lot to be desired too even tho I loved her.


I totally understand where you are coming from with this. I ended up in that situation before and it's disappointing. That's just one example of what I meant above, how some birds may not be suitable for a person. Some people will keep a bird forever even if that ends up being the situation. Maybe that's what works for them, but it doesn't for everyone. When I rehomed a few of my birds in the past and keep the ones that I had the best relationship with it turned out to be a better situation for the birds, and me too of course. Had I taken the time to be more thorough about picking my birds It probably could have been avoided. I think this thread is a very good topic when picking out a bird, especially a first one.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Tequilagirl said:


> Very important is just a matter of opinion. I worked every day with the flightiest, most terrified bird and he took only 3 months to come out of his shell and start trusting and asking for scritches. Obviously there are other people less interested on working with their companions and just keep discarding birds until they finally end up with what they consider "suitable".
> 
> I can assure you my bird wasn't hand fed and he's the sweetest and friendliest bird I could ever wish for, and it also took work to establish the relationship, love, patience and respect. There was none of that grounding the bird to force him to bond or anything like that.
> 
> For me, the most important thing is, if the love for your companion is going to be conditional, if you feel you don't have the patience, if you aren't committing yourself to do everything in your power to give your bird the best life you can afford until the day he flies over to rainbow bridge, honestly, get a puppy, because no matter where the bird comes from he will turn into what you didn't want him to be without constant work and interaction, and then they get into the rehoming treadmill, and that is the real tragedy.


I totally agree...I dislike when people get a bird wanting the "perfect" one who will fulfill all their expectations. However, the reality is that many people will do just that. It's probably best if those people are very selective and choose carefully, to lessen the chance of disappointment (and eventual rehoming). Another reason I recommend adopting an adult: unlike babies, their personalities are pretty much set. What you see is what you get.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Adopting an adult is a very good idea. Their personality is set at that point. Definitely a good thing to consider. There usually adults for adoption everywhere because a fair amount of people give them up for various reasons.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Like I said earlier, I'm all for adoption. I got Beaker as an adult and he is so sweet. Very independent but a momma's boy.

I got Jaid as a handfed baby. To tell you the truth, if I saw Jaid for sale as an adult, I would probably put him back. He is very noisy, obnoxious and in your face. I love the little booger, but I can't say someone else would


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

All of my birds have been rehomes (from Craigslist) or were adopted from the shelter. 

My current girl, Missy, was adopted. She was given up due to 'health reasons' her sheet said. She is absolutely the most sweetest thing I've ever met. She's extremely cuddly and affectionate, has never even once bitten me or anyone else since I've had her, and she really enjoys attention. She used to be stand-offish toward my family and strangers, but now she's started stepping up for strangers in the stores and even asked my sister for scritches. ^^ 

I always recommend adopting. There are a lot of tame tiels out there being rehomed for various reasons that have nothing to do with there being anything 'bad' (for lack of better wording) about the bird.

My first boy was a rehome from Craigslist. He'd been passed around through several different homes before I bought him. He was semi-tame, loved to sing, and LOVED my Dad. They were best buds. <3 

And my newest tiel, a 7 year old male, was adopted from the shelter. He'd never been handled, and I doubt he was ever let out of his cage, before I adopted him. He's coming around and will happily play on my desk or sit on my knee while I read or draw. He's also discovered how fun it is to play on my Dad with his budgie buddy Harriet. c;


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Wish you lived near here. I have 4 babies I'm trying to find homes for and so far no takers. I'm prepared to just keep them if I have to. They are getting so cute and funny at 8 weeks!








Here's my two boys Quinn and Zippy


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

I personally am in favour of rehoming or adopting, though the current bird came from a breeder (not my choice, I didn't ask for a bird).

I'm also curious - it seems with birds, buying from store is acceptable, at least around these parts. As a cat person, I've learnt never to support such shops, hence my stance above. Going to a bird shop here is really heartbreaking as someone who (mostly) likes animals. What is it like where you all are?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> Wish you lived near here. I have 4 babies I'm trying to find homes for and so far no takers. I'm prepared to just keep them if I have to. They are getting so cute and funny at 8 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those two are super cute


----------

